# Hst in total gross tax summary?



## Booyahjoe (Mar 31, 2019)

I have a question regarding a 2018 tax summary we get from Uber. My question is if the total gross that I see on that document includes the HST. I know it includes a service fee but I was unsure about the HST.


----------



## Booyahjoe (Mar 31, 2019)

Can anybody help me out? Is the HST included in the "gross uber rides fare" total?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Is the HST = Harmonized Sales Tax ?


----------

